# Famous Smoke Shop Cigar Expo & BBQ Bash



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Famous Smoke Shop Cigar Expo & BBQ Bash

So anyone going Saturday?


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll be there Saturday!

Missed you at the last (and final?) Mahogony's herf. 

Should be an awesome time, last years surely was.


----------



## Tazman (Nov 11, 2006)

Hi, I will be there along with a few friends from our cigar club in Jersey. In fact, I will be giving out free passes to our club for everyone in attendance on Saturday.

Tazman
www.metrocigar.com


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

Tazman said:


> Hi, I will be there along with a few friends from our cigar club in Jersey. In fact, I will be giving out free passes to our club for everyone in attendance on Saturday.
> 
> Tazman
> www.metrocigar.com


Unfortunately your club is too far north for me to attend regularly...


----------

